# Wired internet speed low on laptop, and it's the laptop



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I am in Canada and have 500 mb download/20 mb upload speed with Rogers Cable. I originally had 250 mb down and was getting 250 most times, but with lots of jitter. I would visit a site and images would take a while to load, and then all of a sudden were ok. I've run tests on different browsers. I have one browser set up to delete all cookies and history when I close it so that I can test things cleanly. 

I had a technican here who wired his laptop (using my own network cable) to my modem and he got the full 250 mb download (with no jitter in the graph) on several tests, then we upgraded to 500 mb and he got the full 500 (and more). I still don't go over about 250 (300 on occasion). He suggested it must be something on my laptop and I agree. 

I've removed malwarebytes and disabled automatic backups to the cloud. I temporarily disabled Bitdefender to run the test, but it made no difference. I'm on Windows 10 and started in safe mode with networking before testing. Same results. 

Does anyone know of any other things or types of programs that may be not allowing me to get close to the 500 mb? Reformatting the laptop and reinstalling everything is not an option unfortunately. 

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, what is the make and model of the laptop, have you tried reinstalling the network driver from the laptop makers support pages for your model.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Joeten - thanks. It's an HP Elitebook x360 1030 G2. I have it connected via USBC to a Dell hub but have also tried it using an HP dongle wired to a Cat7 ethernet cable (the same one the tech used) and have the same results. Not sure why there's no ethernet on this notebook! I guess it's meant to be used wirelessly. Wireless speed is about the same 300-325 mb down. Before the speed upgrade from 250 to 500, I would get 100 mb download wirelessly on average. 

Here's another thing I just noticed. I should be getting 30 mb upload. I am getting this wirelessly but only 20 mb upload when I'm wired. 

The HP update says no updates are available and so does the website. I looked in device manager and it shows my network adapter is the Realtek USB GbE Family Controller. HP had one Realtek GbE driver that I could download, so I did. Installed it, restarted the laptop and there's no change. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, (if it matters) I meant to say I'm connected using a DOCK, not a hub.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are a few different models within the range but one thing I found after digging around was this ( HP includes an USB-C-to-Ethernet dongle if you need wired networking access. 802.11ac Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.2 handle wireless connections.) have you been using that.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi... thanks. I don't usually use the dongle because I need the USB-C port on the notebook to connect to the dock for my monitor, but I have tested my speed using the dongle too, as recently as an hour ago (in case it's the dock that's the issue). I have the same results with the speed only hitting the low 300's. I also switched off the HP Velocity setting (which is supposed to help with packet loss etc) and it made no difference in speed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How are you testing IE something like this Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm using and that's what the techs used too. I'm using the Rogers servers to test (as they did).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try finding the driver using the video info here https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-elitebook-x360-1030-g2/14169372 I would expect a small loss in the speed on wifi but not quite as much as you mention, one other thing you might try is reinstalling the chipset driver for the motherboard.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

I will try that, thank you! Actually wifi is bad in my house. I believe there is something interfering and it could be my neighbours as the houses are quite close. When I had 250 mb dl speed, my wifi (1 foot away from the modem) was about 150 mb. 

Stay tuned... and thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You may need to change the router channel, I will post later on how to do that at work right now.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! Wouldn't the router channel be for wifi though? My concern is that I'm getting an average of 325 mbps on a wired connection and am paying for 500 mbps. 

I visited the HP support site from the video you linked and it took me to the list of drivers I saw yesterday. They don't make it very easy as there are 9 network drivers (I updated the Realtek one yesterday as it made sense. Others were for Broadcom ethernet controller and wireless lan drivers etc.) and there are 8 chipset drivers... AsMedia extensible host controller (xHCI) driver, Intel Chipset installation utility, intel dyamic platformand termal framework driver, intel HID event filter driver, intel management engine driver, intel sensor hub components driver, intel serial 10 driver and intel virtual buttons driver. 

Fiona


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a sticky which might assist you on looking at the drivers https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The free trial version of this should let you see who is using the same channel as you https://www.riverbed.com/gb/products/xirrus/applications/free-tools.html you can then go into your router settings and change it to the one with the least or zero users, this might help with the wifi speeds.
Your particular model of laptop appears to only have the type C dongle for ethernet.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks again! I am not as concerned about the wireless speed as I am with the wired, but I will try this anyway. I have updated my ethernet driver and chipset driver, but no change in speed. I think even if faster wifi was possible, my laptop for some reason will not go over 350 Mbps wired or wireless


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so here's an explanation why:

When you have a download speed of 350 Mbps, your actual download speed is 350/8 MBps (note the capital B which indicates bytes lowercase b indicates bits) that is about 43.75 MBps so why don't I get this number ?

There would be leakages due to various limitations, cables, connection points, hardware, firewalls etc..

Now the 2 most important factors which could limit this speed is a) Ethernet card b) Hard drive write speed.

If your Ethernet card support Gigabit, this can be ignored. Wireless on the other hand is a different story, depending on the Wireless type b/g/n/ac the speed will be determined. You would never get 100% of the theoretical speed due to environmental factors.

Now coming to the hard drive, if your hard drive can only write at 30 MBps, any speed above 30 MBps would be useless since the Hardrive cannot write the information that it gets so becomes the threshold which could be another reason.

You might want to test these 2 to confirm. For starters, find out the Hard drive write speed using any application (can't remember one off the top of my head maybe someone else can suggest) To fully utilize the speeds available, you might have to switch to a SSD which can write speeds higher than your traditional mechanical Hard disk drives.

And regarding Speedtests, I usually don't go with Ookla or similar ones because they only speed test to the last node, I usually prefer speedof.me which actually does a file download from the browser so gives me a more accurate picture of the speed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c05355646#AbT6 the laptop has AC.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Oopsie, so looks like it already has a SSD and AC WiFi ? My bad


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Tristar - thanks for the info anyway! I still can't figure this out. When I had max 250 Mbps service, I would get a max of about 325 Mbps during a test. Apparently Rogers gives you more if it's available. Now that I have 500 Mbps service, I get a max of about 350 Mbps. I think there is a clue in the number... I have seen the speedtest go as high as 350 Mbps but NEVER over 350. I'm guessing there is a setting somewhere that tells windows not to go over this speed. 

Of course, download speeds in the 300's are just fine for my purposes, but I really have to get to the bottom of this for my own curiosity.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The site shows up to 500 which may not mean you will always get that https://www.rogers.com/consumer/internet


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you try a speed test from the site below ? It performs actual download/upload from the endpoint and is browser based.

speedof.me


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi... yes I realize I won't always get 500 Mbps, but I never get past 350. The technician used my cable into his laptop and got 495. My neighbour came over with his notebook and plugged my cable into it and got 510. My tests before and after these tests are usually between 300-350.

I just tried the speedtest and I've attached my results (209/23).

I called HP and they said it's likely a corrupt file or a driver that needs to be updated. They want US$60 to help me remotely, but there's no guarantee they will fix it, so I will keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so what this basically says, is that this is the speed at which the browser is able to download a file.

Can you run a utility called CrystalDiskMark CrystalDiskMark ? Crystal Dew World and run a benchmark of the SSD's write speed and post us a screenshot.

A standard 1 GB/1000 MB file should be sufficient, please ensure there is more than 2GB of free space on the SSD before running this test.

This will help exclude the SSD as the cause of the issue.


----------



## derek6711 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to impose here but I think this is going in the wrong direction. Hard drive speed of even slow hard drives will be 100MBps or 800mbps. Additionally, speed tests do not actually store any information on the hard drive, it is all stored in memory. The only exception would be if the RAM was full, then it would use hard disk space as swap.

I think the path forward would be to verify that the same network cable was used and to try another NIC with the laptop. I have used a pluggable 1gbps USB 3.0 NIC and have achieved over 800mbps. These are fairly cheap.

Additionally, his advice to use a channel scanning device to pick wireless channel is 100% the right path. Remember that for 2.4 GHz networks only channels 1, 6, & 11 are actually isolated channels on the spectrum when using 40 MHz channel bandwidth.


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

You may want to make sure you have the latest drivers for the dock installed, go to https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-elitebook-x360-1030-g2/14169372 for your laptop and scroll down to Driver-Network, expand it and get the drivers for the external dock.


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a Gigabit network at work, and I have access to the exact same model laptop you have, I will test the speeds on it to see what I get. We use the HP Thunderbolt 3 dock, not the Dell... I doubt it would make a difference, but you'd never know. Also, can you confirm the Thunderbolt dock you have is a 3 not a 2 (older model?) See https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/thunderbolt-3-guide


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

derek6711 said:


> Sorry to impose here but I think this is going in the wrong direction. Hard drive speed of even slow hard drives will be 100MBps or 800mbps. Additionally, speed tests do not actually store any information on the hard drive, it is all stored in memory. The only exception would be if the RAM was full, then it would use hard disk space as swap.
> .


No imposition, we're all here to help 

The test suggested by me actually writes sample files to the hard drive since it's a browser based download test and not the regular speed test.

The reason we're broadening the scope and excluding possibilities is because the issue is occurring both over Ethernet Wired and WiFi.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

HI Tristar - here is my benchmark test. I have no idea how to read this, so hopefully it's good!

Thanks!



tristar said:


> Ok, so what this basically says, is that this is the speed at which the browser is able to download a file.
> 
> Can you run a utility called CrystalDiskMark CrystalDiskMark ? Crystal Dew World and run a benchmark of the SSD's write speed and post us a screenshot.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I definitely used the same network cable, and it's only a month old. I also tried a different cable before having the technicians in, but it was a little slower as it was an older cable. A pluggable NIC? I didn't know there was such a thing. I will put this on my list of things to try if I don't have any success without spending any money  I also posted my dilemma on the HP forums in case it was monitored by HP, but all they really wanted to do was sell me a year of monthly support so they could remotely update my drivers and check for corrupted files.

One chap in the HP forum had a suggestion though. He has the same notebook and he found the included adapter to be slow. (I get the same speed using the USB-C to RJ45 adapter as I do with the dock). He suggested a third party hub. He gets a full gig speed using the hub. I have ordered it and will give it a try when it arrives today. I can use it anyway for other things as I need a few more USB ports on occasion. This is the hub: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00PC07T02/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Fiona



derek6711 said:


> Sorry to impose here but I think this is going in the wrong direction. Hard drive speed of even slow hard drives will be 100MBps or 800mbps. Additionally, speed tests do not actually store any information on the hard drive, it is all stored in memory. The only exception would be if the RAM was full, then it would use hard disk space as swap.
> 
> I think the path forward would be to verify that the same network cable was used and to try another NIC with the laptop. I have used a pluggable 1gbps USB 3.0 NIC and have achieved over 800mbps. These are fairly cheap.
> 
> Additionally, his advice to use a channel scanning device to pick wireless channel is 100% the right path. Remember that for 2.4 GHz networks only channels 1, 6, & 11 are actually isolated channels on the spectrum when using 40 MHz channel bandwidth.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope, write speed looks good..

A couple of questions, are you still using the dock ?

And are you connecting the Ethernet cable directly to the laptop's port ?


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

I tested the speeds on the laptop we have that is the exact same as yours, we got over 500 Mbps. So, it's either your dock, your driver or you have a bad NIC. Did you try the driver I posted yesterday?


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Rick. I was wrong - I don't have a Dell dock, it's an HP dock. When I phoned HP yesterday, they said the dock is definitely capable of the speed I have (and higher). 

The dock is part number 924850-001 
Strangely, when I search for it I only find a few listings on ebay. Maybe this is an obsolete dock (it's only a year old), or maybe this is a part number specifically for one retailer? I dunno. I'm in Canada, if that makes a difference.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/HP-ELITE-84...&sd=122723850159&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

Thanks!




RickL66 said:


> I have a Gigabit network at work, and I have access to the exact same model laptop you have, I will test the speeds on it to see what I get. We use the HP Thunderbolt 3 dock, not the Dell... I doubt it would make a difference, but you'd never know. Also, can you confirm the Thunderbolt dock you have is a 3 not a 2 (older model?) See https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/thunderbolt-3-guide


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

tristar said:


> Nope, write speed looks good..
> 
> A couple of questions, are you still using the dock ?
> 
> And are you connecting the Ethernet cable directly to the laptop's port ?


Those x360 laptops do not have an Ethernet directly. It's those thin light laptops (actually a tablet) without an Ethernet port and she has to use a dock.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to try that driver now. I had updated the ethernet driver and BIOS, but not the driver you suggested. Stay tuned!

Fiona



RickL66 said:


> I tested the speeds on the laptop we have that is the exact same as yours, we got over 500 Mbps. So, it's either your dock, your driver or you have a bad NIC. Did you try the driver I posted yesterday?


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

JustFiona said:


> Thanks Rick. I was wrong - I don't have a Dell dock, it's an HP dock. When I phoned HP yesterday, they said the dock is definitely capable of the speed I have (and higher).
> 
> The dock is part number 924850-001
> Strangely, when I search for it I only find a few listings on ebay. Maybe this is an obsolete dock (it's only a year old), or maybe this is a part number specifically for one retailer? I dunno. I'm in Canada, if that makes a difference.
> ...


OK, it's hard to tell from the eBay link, because there is no picture of the actual dock. Does it look like this?


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine is different - smaller. On the top it says "hp usb-c dock" (pic attached)







RickL66 said:


> OK, it's hard to tell from the eBay link, because there is no picture of the actual dock. Does it look like this?


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'm glad the speed looks good. Yes, using the dock. And as Rick said, there's no ethernet port. 

Fiona



tristar said:


> Nope, write speed looks good..
> 
> A couple of questions, are you still using the dock ?
> 
> And are you connecting the Ethernet cable directly to the laptop's port ?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks rick ! If it's going through a dock, then as suggested could be a driver issue or issue with the dock.

Quick question, when the technician connected his laptop, he did not go through the dock, is this a correct understanding ? and neither did your neighbor, they connected the LAN cable directly to the laptop

Is there any application for the Dock ? Like a management utility..

Also, if you go to Device Manager (start--Run--Devmgmt.msc) do you see any unknown devices.


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

JustFiona said:


> Mine is different - smaller. On the top it says "hp usb-c dock" (pic attached)


Ok. I have a feeling it is your dock that is the bottleneck. Do you have access to one like I have?


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

RickL66 said:


> Ok. I have a feeling it is your dock that is the bottleneck. Do you have access to one like I have?


Thanks. It could very well be. I updated the dock driver as you suggested and restarted. Nothing changed. 

The $29 hub I ordered just arrived. The hub plugs into USB instead of USB-C. Now I'm getting the speeds closer to what I'm paying for!!! (450-490 on my 500 service). Hooray!

So, HP says the dock is capable of the speed. They say the USB-C to RJ45 adapter is capable of the speed. Both give me low speed (under 350). 

Could it be a coincidence that both the dock and adapter return the same speed, or is it more likely that it's the USB-C port in my laptop? The dock on the port works fine for other peripherals (wireless keyboard and monitor). I wonder if I can test the port somehow? It's not the wire from the port to the dock because I don't use that wire for the adapter.

I need to know what the problem was... but am happy that I am getting the speed now. I don't have access to any other docks.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

The technician didn't go through the dock. He tested using my own Cat7 cable directly into his laptop. He even brought in a 1 gig modem and I tried it... I still only got 350 max and he achieved a reading in the high 900s, using my cable. 

No unknown devices in device manager.

Fiona





tristar said:


> Thanks rick ! If it's going through a dock, then as suggested could be a driver issue or issue with the dock.
> 
> Quick question, when the technician connected his laptop, he did not go through the dock, is this a correct understanding ? and neither did your neighbor, they connected the LAN cable directly to the laptop
> 
> ...


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

Good to know that you are getting speeds closer to 500 Mbps with the USB dock that just arrived. Even though USB is slower than USB-C - it could be that your original dock is defective or yes, you have a bad USB-C port. USB 2.0 can obtain speeds of 480 Mbps or 60 MBps, so you probably maxed out on your new USB dock if it is 2.0. If you are happy with that speed, then we all are happy. :smile:



JustFiona said:


> Thanks. It could very well be. I updated the dock driver as you suggested and restarted. Nothing changed.
> 
> The $29 hub I ordered just arrived. The hub plugs into USB instead of USB-C. Now I'm getting the speeds closer to what I'm paying for!!! (450-490 on my 500 service). Hooray!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

RickL66 said:


> Good to know that you are getting speeds closer to 500 Mbps with the USB dock that just arrived. Even though USB is slower than USB-C - it could be that your original dock is defective or yes, you have a bad USB-C port. USB 2.0 can obtain speeds of 480 Mbps or 60 MBps, so you probably maxed out on your new USB dock if it is 2.0. If you are happy with that speed, then we all are happy. :smile:


The new hub is actually USB 3.0 (see pic). My ISP gives boosts of speed whenever it is available, so at differing times of the day it should go over 500 Mbps. right now I'm getting 596 dl/44 ul. It's such a nice change! 

Thanks! I am happy. :dance: *Thank you everyone for your help*. I'm still trying to figure out where the problem is as I would like to fix it rather than use an additional piece of hardware, and I can't help but be curious. If anyone knows how to test the usb-c port, please let me know!  

Fiona


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent! Glad you have the USB 3.0 hub. It is difficult to test the USB-C ports, there are equipments out there but they are expensive. One option you could do is get a USB-C hard drive enclosure and a SSD drive (or just buy a SSD Drive with USB-C cable and test the throughput between that and your laptop drive. Your laptop does have a SSD drive (mine came standard with a M.2 SSD). Transfer a large file from one to the other and see what speeds you are getting. SSD drives can transfer up to 550 MBps (or 4400 Mbps) - and USB-C is supposed to handle up to 10 Gbps (or 10,000 Mbps) - so if you max around 500-550 MBps - your USB-C is probably OK*. if you get much less, then chances are your USB-C is bad.

*I have never tested it that way, but in theory, that is how it is supposed to work, unless someone has a better idea.



JustFiona said:


> The new hub is actually USB 3.0 (see pic). My ISP gives boosts of speed whenever it is available, so at differing times of the day it should go over 500 Mbps. right now I'm getting 596 dl/44 ul. It's such a nice change!
> 
> Thanks! I am happy. :dance: *Thank you everyone for your help*. I'm still trying to figure out where the problem is as I would like to fix it rather than use an additional piece of hardware, and I can't help but be curious. If anyone knows how to test the usb-c port, please let me know!
> 
> Fiona


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is an enclosure that you could try, the SSD drive is not included.

https://www.amazon.ca/StarTech-S251BPU31C3-USB-C-Drive-Enclosure/dp/B0156KUKV2


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to know you have a workaround, and as rick suggested, I don't think there is a way to confirm the Dock's performance. You could have your neighbor connect his laptop to your network and do a file transfer from your laptop to his laptop and clock the Network speeds. If the Dock is limiting the N/W performance (due to a Driver/hardware issue), high chances it would get picked up.

Else, any chance you have a store nearby who have HP products ? you could probably have them test the dock on one of their setups to see if they're able to achieve that speed.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

tristar said:


> Good to know you have a workaround, and as rick suggested, I don't think there is a way to confirm the Dock's performance. You could have your neighbor connect his laptop to your network and do a file transfer from your laptop to his laptop and clock the Network speeds. If the Dock is limiting the N/W performance (due to a Driver/hardware issue), high chances it would get picked up.
> 
> Else, any chance you have a store nearby who have HP products ? you could probably have them test the dock on one of their setups to see if they're able to achieve that speed.


Thanks! I will try what you suggested this weekend if possible, laptop to laptop. I don't know if any stores nearby that can help. I don't think BestBuy or Staples would be very helpful and that's really all I know of around here. The little stores are struggling so I doubt they would have very fast internet. It's expensive for businesses.

**UPDATE** I am now certain that the problem is NOT a faulty USB-C port in the laptop. I decided to buy the Anker hub that plugs into the USB-C port to test. It's the same hub that I have working with high speeds, plugged into the USB 3.0 port, except it's USB-C. Well, it is giving me high speeds of 500-600 Mbps. I tried it several times, plugging it in and inplugging it and it works just fine.

I think it's too much of a coincidence that the HP dock and dongle both give me low speeds, but if the USB-C port works fine with the new hub, it shouldn't be a bad driver. But then again, what else can it be?:banghead:

I am going to continue using the hub plugged in to my USB 3.0 port for now but would really like to get the dock working properly as I don't like having so many cables plugged into the laptop (hence the dock!). Also, in case I didn't mention it, when I tested the dock, I unplugged everything else from it and still had the 300-350 speed. 

Fiona


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

RickL66 said:


> Excellent! Glad you have the USB 3.0 hub. It is difficult to test the USB-C ports, there are equipments out there but they are expensive. One option you could do is get a USB-C hard drive enclosure and a SSD drive (or just buy a SSD Drive with USB-C cable and test the throughput between that and your laptop drive. Your laptop does have a SSD drive (mine came standard with a M.2 SSD). Transfer a large file from one to the other and see what speeds you are getting. SSD drives can transfer up to 550 MBps (or 4400 Mbps) - and USB-C is supposed to handle up to 10 Gbps (or 10,000 Mbps) - so if you max around 500-550 MBps - your USB-C is probably OK*. if you get much less, then chances are your USB-C is bad.
> 
> *I have never tested it that way, but in theory, that is how it is supposed to work, unless someone has a better idea.


Thanks, and thanks for the link. (See my other post) I now know it's not the usb-c port at all! 

Fiona


----------



## derek6711 (Nov 25, 2008)

OP, this is the adapter I have gotten 800+ Mbps thru

Plugable USB 3.0 to 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN Network Adapter (ASIX AX88179 chipset, Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, XP, Linux, OS X/macOS, Switch Game Console, Chrome OS) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQM8586/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_L9r2AbTARWHGR


----------



## derek6711 (Nov 25, 2008)

JustFiona said:


> Thanks, and thanks for the link. (See my other post) I now know it's not the usb-c port at all!
> 
> Fiona


Remember that USB-C is basically pci express Lanes. Laptops do not have as many Lanes as desktops and can get used up quickly. The USB-C implementation may be using less Lanes than the spec. Therefore when you start running displays and other things it can eat up bandwidth quickly.

However, based on what I see it appears that it has the full four pcie Lanes. So I do not see a constraint from a laptop perspective. Glad the new USB 3.0 adapter got you the speed you needed.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

derek6711 said:


> Remember that USB-C is basically pci express Lanes. Laptops do not have as many Lanes as desktops and can get used up quickly. The USB-C implementation may be using less Lanes than the spec. Therefore when you start running displays and other things it can eat up bandwidth quickly.
> 
> However, based on what I see it appears that it has the full four pcie Lanes. So I do not see a constraint from a laptop perspective. Glad the new USB 3.0 adapter got you the speed you needed.


Thanks Derek! I feel I've learned a lot from this experience!


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Now I'm getting full speed from the DOCK! :dance::dance::dance:



I looked through device manager to note which drivers I've updated that relate to the dock, USB port and NIC.
Then I rolled back the ones that I could.
I updated those drivers again, one at a time, doing a speed test after each update/reboot.
I went back to HP, but ended up on the US site rather than the Canadian one. The setup etc. is a bit different on the US site. That's where I saw a firmware update for the dock.
Updated the firmware and now I have full speed! The odd thing is, my wireless speed is also much better - possibly due to an updated driver I guess.
HP had told me that any updates to the dock (firmware) would have been listed in Support Assistant, and I could always rely on it to keep things up to date. I think not! I should have checked this myself. 



The dongle still has low speed, which was just an odd coincidence that made this exercise more challenging.


*Thank you everyone for your time and wisdom! :thumb:
*

Fiona


----------



## RickL66 (Aug 3, 2008)

Woo! I had a feeling it was a driver or dock issue, glad it was simply the driver. Good job!



JustFiona said:


> Now I'm getting full speed from the DOCK! :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Rick!


----------

